# Here is the Canon EOS R3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 13, 2021)

> This one comes as a bit of a surprise. I have been thinking that we might get a development announcement for a flagship RF mount body sometime before the Tokyo Games this summer, but here we are.
> This is the Canon EOS R3 and I currently do not have any specifications for this camera body. If it is indeed for a development announcement, we won’t have specifications for quite some time.



Continue reading...


----------



## GMAX (Apr 13, 2021)

Without specs, we have nothing to discuss about  Except the design. And if this is real, it looks georgeous to me


----------



## Twinix (Apr 13, 2021)

New grip material?


----------



## DBounce (Apr 13, 2021)

Hard to know what to make if it without any specs. Not even at picture of the back.
It does look like it might be compatible with the 1D series batteries, which is good.


----------



## MintChocs (Apr 13, 2021)

Is this a new tier. We have the RP, R, R5, R6 and presumably the R1 so what purpose/role does a R3 fit? Super high megapixel camera?


----------



## -pekr- (Apr 13, 2021)

Do mirrorless cameras need to be so ugly and big? Looking into its texture, it looks like a camera for a fishermen


----------



## TBRO08 (Apr 13, 2021)

Based on the name it´s fairly likely that this isn´t Canon´s ace up their sleeve yet, they wouldn´t abandon the flagship 1 line like this. They´d probably keep the naming scheme and make the R7 the APSC model, This is probably more of a filler camera for now, with specs more similar to an enhanced R5 or R6 than having QPAF or a Global Shutter. One thing to note however is the camera feels nearly DSLR size based on the picture.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 13, 2021)

Love the SL1 / 100D esque grip and wonky 3.

So maybe we go back to the 1D / s pairing with the R1 being sensible mp and the R3 being double that mp.


----------



## MarinnaCole (Apr 13, 2021)

This is another source of rumor about the spec. All speculation for now.








Leaked: Picture of the Canon EOS R3 - YMCinema - News & Insights on Digital Cinema


Canon is going to make an announcement regarding the development status of its new mirrorless flagship, the EOS R3. Explore the leaked picture below. Also, pictures of the upcoming RF 400mm F2.8 L IS USM have leaked as well. Check them out. “In Development” There’s a new trend popping out...




ymcinema.com


----------



## LSXPhotog (Apr 13, 2021)

This doesn't look like a believable rendering to me. Something about the R3 logo and the grip just seem off to me. If it is real, I would like to know the specifications and price to see if there is any role it could serve, as I'm looking to buy a second R5 body.


----------



## bbasiaga (Apr 13, 2021)

Interesting....my first thought is that it is very pretty. My second thought is calling it a 3 series is a way to make the 1DxMkIII owners feel less bad about the short supremacy cycle for that camera. So with this camera at $7k, that leaves room for a $10k 1 series. The new Canon pricing is grand. Actually many grand! 

-Brian
(for those who may not know, in the US 'a grand' is a slang term for one thousand dollars)


----------



## csibra (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## crazyrunner33 (Apr 13, 2021)

LSXPhotog said:


> This doesn't look like a believable rendering to me. Something about the R3 logo and the grip just seem off to me. If it is real, I would like to know the specifications and price to see if there is any role it could serve, as I'm looking to buy a second R5 body.


It comes from Nokishita, they're pretty reliable.


----------



## Memdroid (Apr 13, 2021)

If that is real, it looks really really sexy! 
Curious how this performs as a stills machine seeing how good the R5 already is!


----------



## risto0 (Apr 13, 2021)

Twinix said:


> New grip material?


The look is very cheap in my eyes.


----------



## slclick (Apr 13, 2021)

Can't quite put my finger on it but someone has been clamoring on about an R3 for quite some time... Hmmmmm

The EOS 3 is and was one of Canon's finest bodies, perhaps this will be the stills champion?

btw, it's a rendering, don't get your panties in a bunch


----------



## slclick (Apr 13, 2021)

bbasiaga said:


> Interesting....my first thought is that it is very pretty. My second thought is calling it a 3 series is a way to make the 1DxMkIII owners feel less bad about the short supremacy cycle for that camera. So with this camera at $7k, that leaves room for a $10k 1 series. The new Canon pricing is grand. Actually many grand!
> 
> -Brian
> (for those who may not know, in the US 'a grand' is a slang term for one thousand dollars)


The Canon Design Emotional Engineering Team...I'm having 2nd thoughts about your 2nd thought


----------



## jam05 (Apr 13, 2021)

We have plenty of time before July 23rd. Expect more trickles of info


----------



## john1970 (Apr 13, 2021)

Interesting! I was not expecting Canon to release a R3 body as a professional (integrated grip) design. Will be interesting to see its features. I would be content if it has 45+ MP sensor, quad pixel AF, and an ultra-fast stacked sensor. A global shutter would be phenomenal! I assume the development announcement will be similar to Nikon's where they given video resolution specs and some idea on the new sensor. My only question is will they now make a EOS R1 body? Is there really a market for two pro-grade an expensive bodies?


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 13, 2021)

Yeah I think a lot of people are missing that this is a leaked early development announcement rendering picture, I doubt Canon would change the grip material much unless they found a way to make it even more gripper or better for the user. I'm sure in person this camera will look just amazing.

I think bbasiaga is on the money here. Canon probably had to reevaluate how they would handle the 1Dx Mark III existing with the R3 at the same time. 

I also think Canon can tell that the market is moving towards high-res, high-speed, and probably wanted to make a camera line for the professionals who wouldn't normally be buying a mirrorless camera. I do think that means that the R3 will not be a hugely high-res blockbuster, but instead a tried and true camera built for speed. The most important thing for 1d users is reliability, so that might be the focus here. 

I would guess that if and when the R1 comes out, the R1 would be a camera that totally breaks the mold in ways that current pros might be hesitant to jump into at first. That said, no one said the R3 can't be 45 megapixels. I expect 24 mp, but if 8k is just where we're at right now, 45 mp might soon be "normal" resolution, and then the R1 could be upwards of 80mp.

I hate to compare lineups, but I'd say the R3 name makes sense as an A9 competitor, and the eventual R1 could be more of a A1 competitor. I could be wrong, but I think Canon is very aware of the importance of the 1 series name.


----------



## nickorando (Apr 13, 2021)

MintChocs said:


> Is this a new tier. We have the RP, R, R5, R6 and presumably the R1 so what purpose/role does a R3 fit? Super high megapixel camera?


Back in film days, there was an EOS 3 that sat between the 5 and the 1 series. Back in the early digital days, the big question on everyone's lips was "where's the EOS 3D?", and I was only thinking the other day that the time might be right for an R3. Think there's certainly room for a high speed body and a high res body above the R5, for instance.


----------



## .jan (Apr 13, 2021)

you gotta be kidding me


----------



## hawe2020 (Apr 13, 2021)

I just ordered one of these.
Looks as professional as my pictures should.


----------



## sryan (Apr 13, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I think it's interesting that it is an integrated body and that it is shown with the 24-70mm L lens in the photo. I think that it is likely to be a supercharged R6. It will have the 20mp sensor and have two processors, and it will be a fps beast for Olympics. The 1dx iii only has 20mp and it has been the sports workhorse. I wonder if they will price it like the 1dx iii since they are phasing out all the lenses. It will take over that slot and sell for $6500. That will essentially kill the Canon DSLR.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 13, 2021)

Crop sensor? A little bigger sensor than we normally see in a crop camera?


----------



## DrToast (Apr 13, 2021)

I'll take 2!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2021)

Even without any specs it looks pretty cool


----------



## PerKr (Apr 13, 2021)

nickorando said:


> Back in film days, there was an EOS 3 that sat between the 5 and the 1 series. Back in the early digital days, the big question on everyone's lips was "where's the EOS 3D?", and I was only thinking the other day that the time might be right for an R3. Think there's certainly room for a high speed body and a high res body above the R5, for instance.


did the 3 really sit between though? I was always under the impression that it was the upscale successor of the 5 as I never saw them available simultaneously.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 13, 2021)

Flagship? New model that incorporates a grip to improve battery life? New APS-C gripped body? With no specs, it could be almost anything. I do agree it is very attractive.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 13, 2021)

Sigh... I expected Canon would make the R1 as a flagship camera with this huge body, but I also hope that they'll make an R3 in a R5-ish body, packed with technology, priced as the R1/1D series for those who don't want a huge camera but still want the best tech available.
And if they give a couple of them to youtubers (who would love them instantly) it would be one of the best advertisement and would help them to sell even their cheaper cameras.


----------



## slclick (Apr 13, 2021)

nickorando said:


> Back in film days, there was an EOS 3 that sat between the 5 and the 1 series. Back in the early digital days, the big question on everyone's lips was "where's the EOS 3D?", and I was only thinking the other day that the time might be right for an R3. Think there's certainly room for a high speed body and a high res body above the R5, for instance.


I still use mine.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Apr 13, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> Do mirrorless cameras need to be so ugly and big? Looking into its texture, it looks like a camera for a fishermen



Who decides what is ugly?


----------



## juststeve (Apr 13, 2021)

Taking out my calipers and applying them to the YMCinema pics and comparing the filter diameters of the two lenses, both 24-70/2.8, the Canon is a larger camera, by approximately 10 per cent. Both lenses have 82 mm filter diameters. My computer screen measurements were 49.88 mm for the Nikon and 45.31 the Canon. Take the numbers to the right of the decimal with a bit of salt. 

And, by the way, the second lens pictured sure appears to be a 600/4.


----------



## .jan (Apr 13, 2021)

PerKr said:


> did the 3 really sit between though? I was always under the impression that it was the upscale successor of the 5 as I never saw them available simultaneously.


exactly


----------



## .jan (Apr 13, 2021)

It's going to be interesting to see what the control layout will be like. Fewer buttons on the grip side and the DRIVE/AF in front on the far side of the body.


----------



## MadisonMike (Apr 13, 2021)

I love the look of this camera vs what Sony is offering. This looks super comfortable in hand. Still love my A9 though.


----------



## bergstrom (Apr 13, 2021)

Looks like it would cost at least $7000. Any update on the affordable full frame mirrorless that was mentioned a few months back?


----------



## fastprime (Apr 13, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> Do mirrorless cameras need to be so ugly and big? Looking into its texture, it looks like a camera for a fishermen


This was my thought. Curious what tech is packed in it since it looks as big as a 1D.


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 13, 2021)

Nokishita also tweeted a couple of photos _purporting _to be the RF 400mm f2.8 and 600mm f/4:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381705427813986304
However, they simply appear to be photoshopped copies of the Mark III versions of EF 400 f/2.8L and 600mm f/4L, with an EF to R adapter connected (no Control Ring, colored silver). In fact, there's no Control Ring at all on the lenses, so I'm calling BS, at least for the lenses.

See the photos on B&H for comparison:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1433721-REG/canon_ef_400mm_f_2_8l_is.html

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1433722-REG/canon_ef_600mm_f_4l_is.html?sts=hist-pi&pim=Y


----------



## ozwineguy (Apr 13, 2021)

nickorando said:


> Back in film days, there was an EOS 3 that sat between the 5 and the 1 series. Back in the early digital days, the big question on everyone's lips was "where's the EOS 3D?", and I was only thinking the other day that the time might be right for an R3. Think there's certainly room for a high speed body and a high res body above the R5, for instance.


Yep my EOS 3 film camera is fun to play with, especially with the autofocus that tries to work out what you’re looking at. And there were rumours about a 3D, which was always interesting. But how would this sit between the R5 and R1? Photocentric? I’m keen to see it.


----------



## .jan (Apr 13, 2021)

MadisonMike said:


> I love the look of this camera vs what Sony is offering. This looks super comfortable in hand. Still love my A9 though.


Canon always had superior ergonomics (well let's not talk about the R here though) and I'm glad to see they continue this path.


----------



## .jan (Apr 13, 2021)

fastprime said:


> This was my thought. Curious what tech is packed in it since it looks as big as a 1D.


Honestly I'm not mad about it. The R5 and R6 are noticeably smaller than their respective DSLR counterparts to the point where they feel too small for some people. Now imagine that with one of these new, heavy telephoto lenses attached and I see why you would want a bigger body. Plus battery. An even bigger sensor and presumably higher resolution EVF would just chew through a signle LP-E6-whatever.


----------



## .jan (Apr 13, 2021)

ozwineguy said:


> Yep my EOS 3 film camera is fun to play with, especially with the autofocus that tries to work out what you’re looking at. And there were rumours about a 3D, which was always interesting. But how would this sit between the R5 and R1? Photocentric? I’m keen to see it.


If there is even going to be a R1. For me that's the real question here. We'll probably be able to tell by the resolution, anything that's not very close to 100 mpix probably means there's going to be a R1 - if we're staying in R5 territory however this might be the the new one flagship.

Personally I doubt they'd ditch the 1 moniker alltogether.


----------



## Joules (Apr 13, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Crop sensor? A little bigger sensor than we normally see in a crop camera?


Don't give the guys still holding out for the return of APS-H any false hope!


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Apr 13, 2021)

That finally looks like a real camera unlike those tiny R5 and R6 models that can only be made bigger by a battery grip that does not align very well. If the 75 megapixels are true, the camera will not be for me though. I prefer something around 20 megapixels.


----------



## landon (Apr 13, 2021)

A quick comparison.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 13, 2021)

F1, and MotoGP will be the places to look out for in next few days.


----------



## dilbert (Apr 13, 2021)

Two thoughts.
1) The R3 gets a lower MP sensor than the R1 (meaning the 75MP in this rumor is wrong) and the R1 becomes top of line (but without integrated vertical grip) because more MP = better camera.
2) Canon want to make more money out of landscape photographers and an extra $200 of manufacturing costs lets them up the price by $2000.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 13, 2021)

landon said:


> A quick comparison.
> View attachment 196920




I get the distinct impression the R3 is even smaller yet still, if you look at the LP-E19 battery door, the R3 is still too big in comparison to the 1DX3, since the battery looks bigger here. 

It looks like Canon has minimized the port-side of the camera and the top of the camera, to shrink the camera slightly. You can definitely see the port-side shoulder is far smaller in width than the 1DX's, with the R3 only having one line of buttons instead of 3 buttons spread out, and the lens mount is closer to the edge of the camera. 

The top makes sense, the electronic viewfinder doesn't require a massive crystal like the 1DX, so it's easier to shrink. Overall though, it looks like the grip is almost entirely the same, which is very exciting news. I'd expect Canon will probably shave some off weight with the smaller frame, too.


----------



## DBounce (Apr 13, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Who decides what is ugly?


I do... it’s not ugly! The matter is now closed!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2021)

GMAX said:


> Without specs, we have nothing to discuss about  Except the design. And if this is real, it looks georgeous to me



This design looks superb, pro and expensive ~ interesting model no of R3. May see Canon use R1 for high res Pro ML, e.g., 100 MP rumored for 2022. Popcorn ready to see what Canon puts in R3 along with Nikon with Z9 and how these 2 pro ML cameras compare to Sony's A1.


----------



## Joules (Apr 13, 2021)

Introducing the RF flagship with a line hat has no expectations attached seems like a good idea. Allows them to put specs into the body that perhaps would have been too outlandish for a proper, conservative 1DX III equivalent.

Like, tilt swivel screen and a high resolution sensor, perhaps? The talk of a high res R goes back all the way to the beginning of the ecosystem. Perhaps that wasn't always about what we call the R5s. Perhaps this is another high res body, the one that's rumored to be 80 ish MP, while the R5s is the 100+ one.


----------



## DVaNu (Apr 13, 2021)

My guess with Canon apparently releasing an R3 with a gripped body is to release a step-up
pro camera which would buy them some extra time to continue further development and further fine-tune and prefect the top of the line R1 and whatever new or game changing features it will come with. Canon doesn’t want to release their top of the line model just because the market expects it. But it’s exactly that, expectations and market pressure (among a couple of other things), which increased in the industry over the last couple of years. This made Canon release the EOS R as it’s introduction model into the mirrorless universe. It enabled them to release the RF mount and line of lenses gradually and prior to any high specs body. Although as the last of the bunch and a bit late, clever move in my opinion. More importantly, it allowed customers to get used to the new system and provide very valuable first feedback which eventually (and with the RP and R Astro as intermediate stops) resulted in the very much anticipated R5 and R6. No doubt that the anticipation and initial EOS R strategy contributed to the R5’s and R6’ success. In that sense it makes much sense to initially split the introduction of a true pro line of cameras with an intro model, the R3, and at a later stage a top of the line R1. With Canon’s clear diversification into more « specialised” and “dedicated” bodies, I wouldn’t be surprised if the R3 and potential R1 would continue to exist in parallel as their pro grade cameras but with slightly different usage in mind. Think about it. The R5 amd R6 are in the same kind of though pattern. It’s either that or the “R3” naming is misleaked working name and is eventually gonna change to R1. Either way if the leak is genuine (let’s hope it’s confirmed) it’s clearly not a coincidence.....food for thought....


----------



## VivaLasVegas (Apr 13, 2021)

nickorando said:


> Back in film days, there was an EOS 3 that sat between the 5 and the 1 series. Back in the early digital days, the big question on everyone's lips was "where's the EOS 3D?", and I was only thinking the other day that the time might be right for an R3. Think there's certainly room for a high speed body and a high res body above the R5, for instance.


If I remember correctly, the headline feature of the EOS 3 was the Eye Control Focus + the EOS 1 AF. I’m not saying the new R3 will reincarnate the eye control focus(although I saw recent patents of it), I’m just saying the 3 inherited the 1 series AF, so the new R3 could be a preview(beta testers) of the R1’s ground breaking AF, at a lower price point than the flagship R1. I thought the EOS 3 had a lot of bang for the buck, back in the day, hopefully it’s the same case for the rumored R3.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 13, 2021)

fastprime said:


> This was my thought. Curious what tech is packed in it since it looks as big as a 1D.


A battery you can actually use all day...


----------



## mchris (Apr 13, 2021)

My guess is that Canon have been preparing the R1 as a mirrorless version of 1DXiii. But Sony's A1 ruined the party. So the R1 renamed R3 to discourage any comparison, and take some time to redesign R1. I bet R3 will have a 20MP sensor.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 13, 2021)

VivaLasVegas said:


> If I remember correctly, the headline feature of the EOS 3 was the Eye Control Focus + the EOS 1 AF. I’m not saying the new R3 will reincarnate the eye control focus(although I saw recent patents of it), I’m just saying the 3 inherited the 1 series AF, so the new R3 could be a preview(beta testers) of the R1’s ground breaking AF, at a lower price point than the flagship R1. I thought the EOS 3 had a lot of bang for the buck, back in the day, hopefully it’s the same case for the rumored R3.


No the EOS 3 introduced the 45 point AF system that subsequently went into the 1V and the 1D series for several generations. As well as being the highest specced camera with the eye controlled AF.


----------



## jam05 (Apr 13, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> Do mirrorless cameras need to be so ugly and big? Looking into its texture, it looks like a camera for a fishermen


Do they have to be so small? Like every camera must be micro sized. Enough of the teeny weeny cameras to chose from already.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 13, 2021)

At last a MILC for normal-sized hands.
I do not like these tiny baby-cameras, and battery-grips are only a second-rate solution.
That's a really good-looking camera!


----------



## john1970 (Apr 13, 2021)

Frankly, I like the design and the camera does appear to be a bit smaller than a 1Dx DSLR. The textured grip is good IMO; always good to have extra grip. I am very much looking forward to the development announcement and specifications (over the next several months). Would anticipate delivery Q3-Q4 this year.


----------



## Atlasman (Apr 13, 2021)

DVaNu said:


> My guess with Canon apparently releasing an R3 with a gripped body is to release a step-up
> pro camera which would buy them some extra time to continue further development and further fine-tune and prefect the top of the line R1 and whatever new or game changing features it will come with. Canon doesn’t want to release their top of the line model just because the market expects it. But it’s exactly that, expectations and market pressure (among a couple of other things), which increased in the industry over the last couple of years. This made Canon release the EOS R as it’s introduction model into the mirrorless universe. It enabled them to release the RF mount and line of lenses gradually and prior to any high specs body. Although as the last of the bunch and a bit late, clever move in my opinion. More importantly, it allowed customers to get used to the new system and provide very valuable first feedback which eventually (and with the RP and R Astro as intermediate stops) resulted in the very much anticipated R5 and R6. No doubt that the anticipation and initial EOS R strategy contributed to the R5’s and R6’ success. In that sense it makes much sense to initially split the introduction of a true pro line of cameras with an intro model, the R3, and at a later stage a top of the line R1. With Canon’s clear diversification into more « specialised” and “dedicated” bodies, I wouldn’t be surprised if the R3 and potential R1 would continue to exist in parallel as their pro grade cameras but with slightly different usage in mind. Think about it. The R5 amd R6 are in the same kind of though pattern. It’s either that or the “R3” naming is misleaked working name and is eventually gonna change to R1. Either way if the leak is genuine (let’s hope it’s confirmed) it’s clearly not a coincidence.....food for thought....


What you say makes sense: the R1 might not be ready for prime time, but they need to bring something above the R5.


----------



## DBounce (Apr 13, 2021)

The R3 appears to have a port around the lens mount, that is absent from the 1DXMK3?


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 13, 2021)

DBounce said:


> The R3 appears to have a port around the lens mount, that is absent from the 1DXMK3?
> 
> View attachment 196921
> 
> View attachment 196922




Intervalometer port like on the R5. I'm guessing the port-side of the camera has the microphone and headphone jack more spaced out than the 1DX Mark III, which makes it safe to assume the R3 probably has a flip-out tilty screen, since there's nothing else that could hog so much room on that side than more-spaced out ports.


----------



## croviking (Apr 13, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> Do mirrorless cameras need to be so ugly and big? Looking into its texture, it looks like a camera for a fishermen


If it comes with weather proofing that would satisfy fisherman application, I'm interested...


----------



## .jan (Apr 13, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Intervalometer port like on the R5. I'm guessing the port-side of the camera has the microphone and headphone jack more spaced out than the 1DX Mark III, which makes it safe to assume the R3 probably has a flip-out tilty screen, since there's nothing else that could hog so much room on that side than more-spaced out ports.


I generally agree and think it is the flip-out screen. However it could also be a result of the body being less thick as there is no need for mirror box bulk anymore.


----------



## swkitt (Apr 13, 2021)

With grip included, it looks to me like a sports still camera. 
I'd guess 30fps, crazy autofocus and ISO/noise features at around 25-30MP (or a bit more to allow various crop modes to get different shots without changing lens). And big battery of course to shoot a lot of frames.


----------



## mrfig (Apr 13, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> Do mirrorless cameras need to be so ugly and big? Looking into its texture, it looks like a camera for a fishermen


I guess "beauty is in the eye of the beholder". I personally like the look of it - way prefer it over the chromified Leica type cameras!


----------



## DBounce (Apr 13, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Intervalometer port like on the R5. I'm guessing the port-side of the camera has the microphone and headphone jack more spaced out than the 1DX Mark III, which makes it safe to assume the R3 probably has a flip-out tilty screen, since there's nothing else that could hog so much room on that side than more-spaced out ports.


Or Timecode in for the all important (these days anyway) “Netflix“ approval? The back is what I want to see.


----------



## CaMeRa QuEsT (Apr 13, 2021)

The 3 would suggest eyesight focus point selection, if we go back to the last EOS 3.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 13, 2021)

DBounce said:


> Or Timecode in for the all important (these days anyway) “Netflix“ approval? The back is what I want to see.


I am skeptical that a timecode port would be included in a 1D series camera, as timecode ports have a decent amount of depth to them and would require the port to physically extend from the body.

That does bring me to another thought I've been having, though. If this is the R3, perhaps the eventual R1 is more into hybrid flagship stills/cinema camera territory and will be a $10,000~ camera with pro cinema camera features plus cutting edge stills performance. An 8K full frame top-of-the-line cinema/stills hybrid could definitely warrant a much higher price than a routine 1DX, and would easily beat out the $6000 C70. The C500 Mark III was $15,000 and still manages to sell well.


----------



## DBounce (Apr 13, 2021)

*Quick note:* the R3 battery does not appear to be compatible with the 1DXMK3. If both images are to scale, which would appear the case, given that the lens diameter seems to match, then the battery end cap is clearly longer on the R3.


----------



## Stuart (Apr 13, 2021)

Is this a 120MP movable curved sensor that allow MF grade product/fashion shooting in the studio with post process selectable focus points? Paired with those fixed curved sensor lenses this might be super capable. Maybe even 3D images too.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 13, 2021)

dilbert said:


> Two thoughts.
> 1) The R3 gets a lower MP sensor than the R1 (meaning the 75MP in this rumor is wrong) and the R1 becomes top of line (but without integrated vertical grip) because more MP = better camera.
> 2) Canon want to make more money out of landscape photographers and an extra $200 of manufacturing costs lets them up the price by $2000.


How do you know what the cost differential is? Also, does it even matter? A product sells for whatever the market supports. If they cost five cents to make, the retail price is set to what Canon believes Canon can get.


----------



## Dphotos (Apr 13, 2021)

First off it looks like every other Canon body. I have been shooting for 41 years and the Canons have always fit my hand perfectly. When Sony and Fuji came out with their mirrorless bodies they were too small and they did not fit the users hand well. I believe the exterior of every new Canon body will look the same for a very long time. I am waiting for a camera that is able to take pictures in very low light with very little grain. Canon has not reached that level yet. The expensive production video cameras have always been able to shoot in low light better than a still camera. I would like to see a camera that can shoot RAW at 4 different levels to pick from. When shooting you don’t always need a high RAW file for every job.


----------



## Canfan (Apr 13, 2021)

bbasiaga said:


> Interesting....my first thought is that it is very pretty. My second thought is calling it a 3 series is a way to make the 1DxMkIII owners feel less bad about the short supremacy cycle for that camera. So with this camera at $7k, that leaves room for a $10k 1 series. The new Canon pricing is grand. Actually many grand!
> 
> -Brian
> (for those who may not know, in the US 'a grand' is a slang term for one thousand dollars)


I don't understand why buyer's of 1DXIII will feel buyer's remorse a new mirrorless camera. the 1DXIII by no means is a slouch. It id still a phenomenal camera no matter what is released. Competition is pretty stiff and extending market cycles of technology doesn't make sense. At least that's not sony or any of the smartphones game plan. 
Pros don't like changing their gear frequently because getting used to new gear or technology takes time and effort, which is a luxury for a busy professional. 
Don't think it would matter if they release an R1 now as it would sell just the same. those who can afford it would get it in a heart beat.


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 13, 2021)

Considering the price of the R5, this will be between 100.000 and 200.000$.

Just kidding…


----------



## slclick (Apr 13, 2021)

PerKr said:


> did the 3 really sit between though? I was always under the impression that it was the upscale successor of the 5 as I never saw them available simultaneously.


How is the timeline relevant? Yeah the 5 was from 92 and the 3 in 98. It sits in between, it just wasn't launched as such. The nitpicking here is world class.


----------



## tron (Apr 13, 2021)

CaMeRa QuEsT said:


> The 3 would suggest eyesight focus point selection, if we go back to the last EOS 3.


EOS 5 and EOS50E had that feature too....


----------



## Aaron D (Apr 13, 2021)

I like it!

And yeah, I just bought an R5, so I'm hoping this is NOT the camera of my dreams--whatever that would be.


----------



## .jan (Apr 13, 2021)

slclick said:


> How is the timeline relevant? Yeah the 5 was from 92 and the 3 in 98. It sits in between, it just wasn't launched as such. The nitpicking here is world class.


It's not nitpicking, though. I can't find a single source that doesn't say that the 3 replaced the 5. But feel free to enlighten us.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 13, 2021)

Aaron D said:


> I like it!
> 
> And yeah, I just bought an R5, so I'm hoping this is NOT the camera of my dreams--whatever that would be.



I always bought my R5 as a replacement for my 5D mark III, not as a replacement for my 1DX mark II, so I'm not very offended by the possibility of this coming out so soon after.

No matter the specs, I don't think this will render the R5 obsolete or outdated. I love that the R5 is such a small, portable option that still kicks major butt at 20 FPS and 45 megapixels, there's quite literally almost nothing you can't do with 45 mp and 20 FPS in a package smaller than a 5D! Even when I pick up the R3, the R5 will remain as my primary travel/daily camera.


----------



## Alan B (Apr 13, 2021)

IMO they are mirroring what they did with the R5/R6!. The R3 will be cheaper with "less" specs like the R6, then the R1 will come out with all the bells and whistles with the added value, like the R5!!!!!


----------



## dboris (Apr 13, 2021)

Can't wait to buy "canon new grip faux leather leggings" on aliexpress


----------



## WillT (Apr 13, 2021)

Cannot wait to see the specs!


----------



## lexptr (Apr 13, 2021)

OMG, I just recovered from buying an incredible R5 with a couple of lenses, now this... I'm done. Canon, you are killing me!


----------



## DBounce (Apr 13, 2021)

Alan B said:


> IMO they are mirroring what they did with the R5/R6!. The R3 will be cheaper with "less" specs like the R6, then the R1 will come out with all the bells and whistles with the added value, like the R5!!!!!


Yes, this might be just the first of the pair to leak. I would likely take it over the R1 if it was more capable video wise. While I shoot both stills and video, I shoot more video than stills these days.


----------



## Aaron D (Apr 13, 2021)

.jan said:


> Canon always had superior ergonomics (well let's not talk about the R here though) and I'm glad to see they continue this path.


I just got the R5 and I actually think the R feels a little better in-hand. I'm not complaining, but the R5 is thicker in a funny way that pushes the on/off switch and mode dial into the body a little. And the thumb rest is a little cramped compared to the R. The better controls are certainly welcome....


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 13, 2021)

slclick said:


> How is the timeline relevant? Yeah the 5 was from 92 and the 3 in 98. It sits in between, it just wasn't launched as such. The nitpicking here is world class.


I keep wondering where those people were when my kid had head lice. Could've used some help.


----------



## Juangrande (Apr 13, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> Do mirrorless cameras need to be so ugly and big? Looking into its texture, it looks like a camera for a fishermen


I think it looks great so whatever dude. And big is good unless you have tiny hands. Have you ever held or used a Sony.? They are so uncomfortable to hold and use the controls because they are way too small and have hard angles on the body. The R5 is a nice compromise and about as small as I would ever go, I’m glad that didn’t make that any more compact. 5Dmk4 was very comfortable and easy to reach controls. When bodies are small you have to cramp up fingers to use the controls because they are too close together and the grips are to shallow or short. Like for instance on the Sony there’s no place to rest your pinkie finger. That gets tired when shooting fir long periods.


----------



## Aaron D (Apr 13, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> I always bought my R5 as a replacement for my 5D mark III, not as a replacement for my 1DX mark II, so I'm not very offended by the possibility of this coming out so soon after.
> 
> No matter the specs, I don't think this will render the R5 obsolete or outdated. I love that the R5 is such a small, portable option that still kicks major butt at 20 FPS and 45 megapixels, there's quite literally almost nothing you can't do with 45 mp and 20 FPS in a package smaller than a 5D! Even when I pick up the R3, the R5 will remain as my primary travel/daily camera.


Yeah I agree, the R5 lacks nothing for my puposes. And it's nice to see kick-ass, more-than-I-need bodies come out--it raises the 'cachet' for all their cameras.


----------



## Kit. (Apr 13, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> Do mirrorless cameras need to be so ugly and big?


EOS R5 is a bit too small for me to hand-carry with 100-400 II without a vertical grip.

5D series size was about right.


----------



## Canfan (Apr 13, 2021)

Aaron D said:


> I like it!
> 
> And yeah, I just bought an R5, so I'm hoping this is NOT the camera of my dreams--whatever that would be.


Quote from Mark Smith(YouTube) “I’d rather be out shooting and enjoying the gear available now than at home waiting for more gear to be released”


----------



## t.linn (Apr 13, 2021)

nickorando said:


> Back in film days, there was an EOS 3 that sat between the 5 and the 1 series. Back in the early digital days, the big question on everyone's lips was "where's the EOS 3D?", and I was only thinking the other day that the time might be right for an R3. Think there's certainly room for a high speed body and a high res body above the R5, for instance.


I owned an EOS 3. Great camera though the eye-controlled focus never worked for me. It did not have an integrated vertical grip.


----------



## Finn (Apr 13, 2021)

Looks fake as hell as well as the RF 400 and 600mm photos. But it’s from Nokishita...


----------



## StandardLumen (Apr 13, 2021)

Perhaps this camera is the recently rumored high megapixel "R1" and the actual R1 will be coming later with a global shutter?


----------



## reef58 (Apr 13, 2021)

mchris said:


> My guess is that Canon have been preparing the R1 as a mirrorless version of 1DXiii. But Sony's A1 ruined the party. So the R1 renamed R3 to discourage any comparison, and take some time to redesign R1. I bet R3 will have a 20MP sensor.


I doubt it but time will tell.


----------



## SV (Apr 13, 2021)

Wonder if it will have eye-controlled focus like the EOS 3


----------



## Dockland (Apr 13, 2021)

GMAX said:


> Without specs, we have nothing to discuss about  Except the design. And if this is real, it looks georgeous to me



But it's big! Imagine this with a battery grip


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Apr 13, 2021)

GMAX said:


> Without specs, we have nothing to discuss about


You must be new here.

Welcome to Canon Rumors.


----------



## gmon750 (Apr 13, 2021)

Now this gets interesting. Maybe this is meant to fall between the R1 and R5? It's making me feel better that I waited. I like the R5, but feel it's not quite baked enough. Maybe the end of 2021 will have me retiring my trusty 5DM3.


----------



## jam05 (Apr 13, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Yeah I think a lot of people are missing that this is a leaked early development announcement rendering picture, I doubt Canon would change the grip material much unless they found a way to make it even more gripper or better for the user. I'm sure in person this camera will look just amazing.
> 
> I think bbasiaga is on the money here. Canon probably had to reevaluate how they would handle the 1Dx Mark III existing with the R3 at the same time.
> 
> ...


You got it backwards or reversed. The 1dx series basically has no real competitors. One can count Sony cameras on one hand in any sporting venue. Mostly their broadcast cameras. Canon is the top dog when it comes to sports. And there's nothing remotely close.


LSXPhotog said:


> This doesn't look like a believable rendering to me. Something about the R3 logo and the grip just seem off to me. If it is real, I would like to know the specifications and price to see if there is any role it could serve, as I'm looking to buy a second R5 body.


It would serve the same role as a 1dx3 minus a mirror with better AF. You already know that the 1dx mirrorless version is coming and have always been announced during an Olympic year. Do you purchase $7000 + cameras based only on rumors?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Apr 13, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Who decides what is ugly?


Daniel Webster


----------



## zim (Apr 13, 2021)

StandardLumen said:


> Perhaps this camera is the recently rumored high megapixel "R1" and the actual R1 will be coming later with a global shutter?


And that leaves the R1 to be the speed demon and allow them to test new tech on pros without stressing the camera with high fps


----------



## TedYork (Apr 13, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> That finally looks like a real camera unlike those tiny R5 and R6 models that can only be made bigger by a battery grip that does not align very well. If the 75 megapixels are true, the camera will not be for me though. I prefer something around 20 megapixels.


I'm the opposite - If it is a 75 or more pixel camera I'm in. But we are all different and that's why they make more than one!


----------



## domo_p1000 (Apr 13, 2021)

Another size comparison... each body aligned (as best I can) on the axis of the lens.


----------



## -pekr- (Apr 13, 2021)

WillT said:


> Cannot wait to see the specs!



You can already bet, that the camera is going to be somehow crippled!


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Apr 13, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> I get the distinct impression the R3 is even smaller yet still


The diameter of the lenses should be identical which leads me to believe both camera sizes are to scale.


----------



## HikeBike (Apr 13, 2021)

I honestly don't know how Canon can develop so much equipment so damn quickly. These engineers must be working around the clock.


----------



## miketcool (Apr 13, 2021)

slclick said:


> Can't quite put my finger on it but someone has been clamoring on about an R3 for quite some time... Hmmmmm
> 
> The EOS 3 is and was one of Canon's finest bodies, perhaps this will be the stills champion?
> 
> btw, it's a rendering, don't get your panties in a bunch


Bring. Back. Eye. Control. Focus.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 13, 2021)

Will be very interesting to see how the R series line up expands. 

Absolute guesses and not based on anything in specific, but I could see something like:

R1: eventual flagship high-res high-speed?
R2: high MP? Or avoided because of Star Wars? 
R3: High speed gripped sports camera, low-medium resolution?
R4: probably skipped due to cultural issues with #4
R5: all around multiuse pro 5d replacement 
R6: Lower res consumer-oriented R5, 6D replacement
R7: high speed crop camera? 7d replacement?
R8: EOS R mark II?
R10/R100: RP/rebel replacement?


----------



## HikeBike (Apr 13, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Will be very interesting to see how the R series line up expands.
> 
> Absolute guesses and not based on anything in specific, but I could see something like:
> 
> ...


Interesting times. I think your proposed model range makes sense, but I'm guessing the R8 would be closer to an RP Mk II. We shall see!


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 13, 2021)

SV said:


> Wonder if it will have eye-controlled focus like the EOS 3


Hopefully not.


----------



## slclick (Apr 13, 2021)

.jan said:


> It's not nitpicking, though. I can't find a single source that doesn't say that the 3 replaced the 5. But feel free to enlighten us.


I'm enlightened by having decent reading comprehension. This wasn't a topic of replacement. It was a discussion, a segue really, of order. Does the 1D replace the 5D? Now you have achieved nirvana.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Apr 13, 2021)

Some people on here... Moaning already about how they don’t like it! You don’t know aaaanything about it yet!


----------



## tpatana (Apr 13, 2021)

The gripped body would indicate sports body, so this could be step down from R1.

But I'm wondering if the step down is MPix or FPS. Like is R3 for example 75MPix 15fps and R1 is 40-50MPix 30fps.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Apr 13, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Will be very interesting to see how the R series line up expands.
> 
> Absolute guesses and not based on anything in specific, but I could see something like:
> 
> ...


If Canon keeps the same numbering scheme then I do not foresee a full-frame R8, R10 would be equivalent to the 90D, and the Rebels would start at R100.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 13, 2021)

DBounce said:


> The R3 appears to have a port around the lens mount, that is absent from the 1DXMK3?
> 
> View attachment 196921
> 
> View attachment 196922


That's most probably the external wired remote with pull out plastic cover, since it's in the spot for that in the R5.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm someone who's never had a camera with a vertical grip, whether designed in camera or as an add-on.
I always have an Arca-Swiss compatible plate on the bottom of my camera body (with a removable A.S. side "L" extension for portrait use), and wonder how you would have an Arca-Swiss ability added if there was an integrated grip on the bottom of the body? Wouldn't that just ruin the feel of the grip after rotating the camera since your right hand is now gripping the A.S. plate?

So, what you you folks use to mount your camera bodies with integrated grip to a tripod? Is it quick release?

Thanks for whatever info you have.


----------



## DBounce (Apr 13, 2021)

Can anyone make out the writing on the top right hand corner of the camera? Drive AF?


----------



## landon (Apr 13, 2021)

DBounce said:


> Can anyone make out the writing on the top right hand corner of the camera? Drive AF?
> 
> View attachment 196929


Drive AF? Like the one below.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 13, 2021)

One of the most exciting observations to me, take a look at the area to the right of the shutter button.

On the R3, the grip looks like it sticks out the same distance, but that the rest of the body is flat immediately following the grip. Whereas on the 1DX mark III, the EF mount's mirrorbox makes this area continue to stick out. I'd bet that the R3 is significantly thinner than the 1DX mark III, but that the grip simply sticks out more from the camera to give you an even bigger/identical grip to the 1DX mark III.

This grip looks nothing like the R5's grip, which is very nice on its own, but instead looks like a full-fledged 1D with the large overhang for your pointer finger.

You can also tell that overall, the lens mount of the camera was moved slightly more towards the grip-side, giving you more room for your fingers when using a big fat lens. That's a huge plus over Sony ergonomics, which squish your fingers into big lenses.

This looks like it will be an absolute pleasure to handle.


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 13, 2021)

I found a shot of the back of the R3! 

Okay, just a trip down memory lane, for those of you who remember the "35D" rumors 15 years ago...


----------



## tron (Apr 13, 2021)

Aaron D said:


> I like it!
> 
> And yeah, I just bought an R5, so I'm hoping this is NOT the camera of my dreams--whatever that would be.


No worries. If you hadn't bought the R5 there wouldn't be any announcement


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 13, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Hopefully not.


'Not' on the eye control or on the 'like the eos3'? I like the idea of eye control, but the eye control on my Elan just gave me a headache :/


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 13, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> 'Not' on the eye control or on the 'like the eos3'? I like the idea of eye control, but the eye control on my Elan just gave me a headache :/


Both.


----------



## navastronia (Apr 13, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Both.


Well, it certainly wouldn’t hurt anyone to leave it in as an optional feature you aren’t forced to use. Much like video! 

*ducks thrown objects*


----------



## BakaBokeh (Apr 13, 2021)

My theory is that the segmentation is changing. 1DX used to be both for sport & wildlife shooters and the flagship simultaneously. From the looks of the R3, maybe this targets the sport and wildlife shooters. Built like a tank - maybe no variangle screen, big battery, maybe speed prioritized over resolution. That would let R1 be the flagship and get the kitchen sink. 

The R3 body texture fits the suitability for sport. It has golf ball like dimples. So who knows, maybe it's for aerodynamic purposes. It'd be the camera you use to jump out of plane with, mount it outside on motorsport, or you can probably get more distance when you tee the body up on the driving range.


----------



## Bahrd (Apr 13, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Hopefully not.


Not like in EOS 3 or not at all? 
They didn't have the camera-based passive gaze-tracking stuff and the computational power that are both available now, I suppose.


----------



## navastronia (Apr 13, 2021)

Are we mostly in agreement that this is a sports-focused stopgap until the R1 debuts in a year or two? Can’t imagine anything else, given the grip (sports/journalism) and the fact it isn’t named “R1,” which should designate the highest end body.


----------



## StandardLumen (Apr 13, 2021)

navastronia said:


> Are we mostly in agreement that this is a sports-focused stopgap until the R1 debuts in a year or two? Can’t imagine anything else, given the grip (sports/journalism) and the fact it isn’t named “R1,” which should designate the highest end body.


I certainly don't have any inside information or special insight, but the 1 designation has long been used for high speed relatively low resolution cameras, and I don't see why that would change. My guess is that the R1 that eventually comes out will be a very fast, relatively low resolution camera with a universal shutter, and this R3 will be the super high resolution camera.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 13, 2021)

My final conclusion about the name, before we actually get any tangible info, is that Canon just chose the name R3 simply to screw with all of us on these forums, because they knew calling it the R1 would be too obvious.


----------



## bbasiaga (Apr 13, 2021)

Canfan said:


> I don't understand why buyer's of 1DXIII will feel buyer's remorse a new mirrorless camera. the 1DXIII by no means is a slouch. It id still a phenomenal camera no matter what is released. Competition is pretty stiff and extending market cycles of technology doesn't make sense. At least that's not sony or any of the smartphones game plan.
> Pros don't like changing their gear frequently because getting used to new gear or technology takes time and effort, which is a luxury for a busy professional.
> Don't think it would matter if they release an R1 now as it would sell just the same. those who can afford it would get it in a heart beat.


There has been much fervor about this on the 'net. "I just bought my 1DKMkIII and now an R1 is coming...Canon screwed me.' type stuff. As with anything on the internet, it certainly is possible its a vocal minority. But I also think Canon, like Sony, Apple and everyone else, likes to maintain a relatively predictable product cycle. And the 1DXmkIII would have been much shorter than standard. Its not about 'extending' the cycle, as much as it is about maintaining the cycle. You can count on a new iPhone model every year, but the first time they shorten it to 6 months, someone (or many someone's) may get ticked off. Certainly with the retirement of the EF mount, all bets may be off this time around. 

-Brian


----------



## navastronia (Apr 13, 2021)

StandardLumen said:


> I certainly don't have any inside information or special insight, but the 1 designation has long been used for high speed relatively low resolution cameras, and I don't see why that would change. My guess is that the R1 that eventually comes out will be a very fast, relatively low resolution camera with a universal shutter, and this R3 will be the super high resolution camera.



I could see this happening, but it's curious that the R3 has a vertical grip where the previous high-rez body, the 5DS, did not. The R3 form implies sports/journalism use, which is the same as the R1.

Will sports/journalism users eventually have to choose between an R1 (high speed, lower rez) and an R3 (high speed, higher rez) that are actually much the same? I would be uncomfortable investing in an R3 if I anticipated that an R1 is coming, and uncomfortable buying an R1 if it's much the same as an R3 except lower resolution.

These compromises would leave me dissatisfied 

Alternative idea: the R3 is the 7DII successor, with a 28 MP crop sensor (scaled down from the R5 chip) with ultra-fast readout, MSRP comes in at $2800. Canon uses the R3 to test technology they eventually want in the R1, which debuts in a year or two. Everyone wins.


----------



## lawny13 (Apr 13, 2021)

I’ll take a crack at it.

R3 would imply a set up to the R5. So not just a high MP body or something like that, and since when is a double grip for a more landscape oriented camera? Unless it is somehow for fashion. But generally a series high than the5 series and the double grip would imoly better performance and probably sports due to the higher battery capacity and power it can usually deliver. A bigger body also implies better cooling and the function buttons in the front would imply quick access to features which is also a speed aspect of the camera.

I would go as far as to say that perhaps it is a camera to complete with the A1 and Z9 To be honest. it what about the R1 some would say? Well how about the R3 being the 1DXIII like MILC, while the new R1 flagship series would be an insanely expensive top of the line never seem before global shutter camera that would cater to those who can afford 10-30k investment in a camera system?


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 13, 2021)

just to mess with you it's really the R5 video version.. that isn't battery space, it's a huge heat sink for cooling 8k video... (don't take me seriously here)


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 13, 2021)

lexptr said:


> OMG, I just recovered from buying an incredible R5 with a couple of lenses, now this... I'm done. Canon, you are killing me!


you can still use the lenses ;-)


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 13, 2021)

lawny13 said:


> I’ll take a crack at it.
> 
> R3 would imply a set up to the R5. So not just a high MP body or something like that, and since when is a double grip for a more landscape oriented camera? Unless it is somehow for fashion. But generally a series high than the5 series and the double grip would imoly better performance and probably sports due to the higher battery capacity and power it can usually deliver. A bigger body also implies better cooling and the function buttons in the front would imply quick access to features which is also a speed aspect of the camera.
> 
> I would go as far as to say that perhaps it is a camera to complete with the A1 and Z9 To be honest. it what about the R1 some would say? Well how about the R3 being the 1DXIII like MILC, while the new R1 flagship series would be an insanely expensive top of the line never seem before global shutter camera that would cater to those who can afford 10-30k investment in a camera system?


its the high res instagram version... thats why it has the double grip.


----------



## milkod2001 (Apr 13, 2021)

In this size it looks like Canon pro mirrorless ultimate but still affordable camera for sports/weddings/wildlife. 24MP, 30fps, 4k120p, endless battery life (almost) $3900. Boom!


----------



## justaCanonuser (Apr 13, 2021)

A successor of the EOS 3?!  But that was the successor of the EOS 5 which was followed by the 5D series... I am a bit confused ...


----------



## navastronia (Apr 13, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> just to mess with you it's really the R5 video version.. that isn't battery space, it's a huge heat sink for cooling 8k video... (don't take me seriously here)


This would make more sense than some of the other rumors about it, frankly


----------



## Canfan (Apr 13, 2021)

bbasiaga said:


> There has been much fervor about this on the 'net. "I just bought my 1DKMkIII and now an R1 is coming...Canon screwed me.' type stuff. As with anything on the internet, it certainly is possible its a vocal minority. But I also think Canon, like Sony, Apple and everyone else, likes to maintain a relatively predictable product cycle. And the 1DXmkIII would have been much shorter than standard. Its not about 'extending' the cycle, as much as it is about maintaining the cycle. You can count on a new iPhone model every year, but the first time they shorten it to 6 months, someone (or many someone's) may get ticked off. Certainly with the retirement of the EF mount, all bets may be off this time around.
> 
> -Brian


Some working professionals want reliability and stick to what has been tried and true over the years, many will stick with the 1dxIII and would be hard press to get the latest new camera on the market, The rumoured R1 won't fill those shoes just yet.


----------



## MartinF. (Apr 13, 2021)

I believe there is a market for a R5 specs. still photo camera in a pricerange between R6 and R5. But in a R1 integrated grip design?
It could also be that an R1 and R3 will be the even more rugged "high end" integrated grip-photojournalist equivalent of R5 and R6. 
All guessing of course. But "3" was surely left out of "D" digital EOS series for not making a confusion 3D (tree dimension) name, as there was a "3" body in the analog EOS series


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Apr 13, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> I also think Canon can tell that the market is moving towards high-res, high-speed, and probably wanted to make a camera line for the professionals who wouldn't normally be buying a mirrorless camera. I do think that means that the R3 will not be a hugely high-res blockbuster, but instead a tried and true camera built for speed.


I agree with you on this H Jones.

To my mind, a 'rubberised' grip and built in vertical grip suggest a sports/wildlife/photojournalist approach - rugged in the weather and designed to be used vertically just as easily. Less common to shoot landscape vertically (though I often do), so less need for the grip to be built in as opposed to optional?

My 2cents: this is Canon's sports tog's camera, allowing the "R1" to have different abilities, so it can sit atop of a nominal hierarchy which nowadays is determined by spec warriors - and so, to outbid Sony's A1, needs to be high Mpx, 8k etc. 

So, the R1 can be the best spec of everything camera, while R3 allows sports photographers to get on with their job with what they want - rugged, and not necessarily the highest ever Mpx.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 13, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> ...and probably wanted to make a camera line for the professionals who wouldn't normally be buying a mirrorless camera...


I don't think Canon is going to be making many more cameras for non-existent professionals. I think they are going all in on enthusiasts, which is where the money and numbers are.


----------



## peters (Apr 13, 2021)

Canfan said:


> Some working professionals want reliability and stick to what has been tried and true over the years, many will stick with the 1dxIII and would be hard press to get the latest new camera on the market, The rumoured R1 won't fill those shoes just yet.


I think thats a bit overrated. Usualy you buy a new body, keep the old ones, get used to the new one. Once its fine, you buy a second one and sell the old cameras. That worked so far perfectly with every new generation of cameras for me. I think the transition from the 1D to an R1 will be just as easy as it was for me to switch vom 5D IV to R5 =)


----------



## peters (Apr 13, 2021)

MartinF. said:


> I believe there is a market for a R5 specs. still photo camera in a pricerange between R6 and R5. But in a R1 integrated grip design?
> It could also be that an R1 and R3 will be the even more rugged "high end" integrated grip-photojournalist equivalent of R5 and R6.
> All guessing of course. But "3" was surely left out of "D" digital EOS series for not making a confusion 3D (tree dimension) name, as there was a "3" body in the analog EOS series


If it would be a R5 in this new body I would buy it in an heartbeat. Bigger viewfinder, bigger display, better and bigger buttons, full size hdmi(!!!), bigger battery, and most important: heatpipe to get rid of overheat. 
All of this would be EASILY possible in the bigger body  I hope it is. If only some of these boxes check, I will switch at least one of my R5 bodies for an R3 =)


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 13, 2021)

Doesn't make any sense to me. 
I don't see the point of two large heavy bodies R1 and R3
Even when travel resumes carry on luggage is getting very restrictive weight wise. 
I see people saying its perfect ergnomically but for me its not good ergonomically at all. 
Any long term handholding with those type of cameras causes issues.
The only advantage of that body type is space for a bigger battery.
The only way they will be able to distinguish them apart beside deliberately nobbling one of them is MP and Price.
I don't see the purpose of two similar cameras of that size.
It's a limited market, they'd be better off focusing on a class leading R1
I would see room for a high MP R5 size camera.
Canon should consider going medium formatt too with 3 or 4 lens especially for it.


----------



## navastronia (Apr 13, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> Doesn't make any sense to me.
> I don't see the point of two large heavy bodies R1 and R3
> Even when travel resumes carry on luggage is getting very restrictive weight wise.
> I see people saying its perfect ergnomically but for me its not good ergonomically at all.
> ...




I suppose it's possible they'll model the R1 and R3 like the R5 and R6: same or similar form factor and features, but the former is higher resolution.

Maybe sales of the R5 and R6 bear this out, strategically. However, if this is the case, I'd expect an R1 leak sooner rather than later, if Canon is going to debut another pair of cameras a la the R5 and R6.


----------



## RobbieHat (Apr 13, 2021)

I am still hoping for the separation of the R1 line into two bodies similar to the old 1D and 1Ds alignment. 

R1 would be sports/photojournalism workhorse and speed and focus monster. 

R3 would be focused on studio and landscape work with high MP, decent speed, great battery life, larger screen, ability to work equally as well in landscape or portrait orientation. 

R5 remains the allrounder. 

There still might be room for a cropped sensor (R7?) and a video oriented R. 

Just my personal hopes as I am waiting for the high MP R body.


----------



## mpeeps (Apr 13, 2021)

swkitt said:


> With grip included, it looks to me like a sports still camera.
> I'd guess 30fps, crazy autofocus and ISO/noise features at around 25-30MP (or a bit more to allow various crop modes to get different shots without changing lens). And big battery of course to shoot a lot of frames.


The most reasonable explanation yet.


----------



## padam (Apr 14, 2021)

I don't think it will shoot 30fps as I don't think it will use a stacked sensor like the Sony or Nikon, if it sits under the R1.
Maybe it is indeed an 'unlocked' R5 for both photo and video, with a 20fps mechanical shutter like the 1DX III in Live View mode, since it uses the same battery, and it might not decrease at half charge like the R5/R6. Looking at how wide it is, the rear screen can be enlarged to 3.5 inches with a 16:9 aspect ratio to make better use of the unlocked video features.
And yes, it would match the A1 or 1DX III in terms of pricing, while the R1 would cost even more.

But maybe because it is a development announcement, the sensor won't be an existing one, who knows.


----------



## slclick (Apr 14, 2021)

mpeeps said:


> The most reasonable explanation yet.


One can only hope


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Apr 14, 2021)

padam said:


> I don't think it will shoot 30fps as I don't think it will use a stacked sensor like the Sony or Nikon, if it sits under the R1.


A stacked sensor is not needed for 30fps.
R5 read speed is under 20ms.
A stacked sensor would be great for a sports action camera to minimize rolling shutter distortion.


----------



## lnz (Apr 14, 2021)

I bet Seriously on a RF 1dx Body, made in the hurry for the olympics, thats why it will be announce with big whites. Then R1 will be a revolutionnary Body maybe with global shutter for 2022...


----------



## padam (Apr 14, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> A stacked sensor is not needed for 30fps.
> R5 read speed is under 20ms.
> A stacked sensor would be great for a sports action camera to minimize rolling shutter distortion.


Yes, but if 30fps would be the headline feature with a big asterisk sitting next to it (not only skewing, but also reducing dynamic range as well), then it wouldn't make much sense.
On the other hand, 20fps mechanical shutter is something that only Canon may offer (and it still offers benefits compared to any electronic shutter), so they can keep up for now even without a stacked sensor or a global shutter, one of which is supposedly developed for the R1.
So 20fps electronic and mechanical shutter is probably enough, if it surpasses the competition in other areas.

Maybe it is an evolution of the R5 sensor, where the pixels are rearranged to be compatible with Quad Pixel AF, so it would have a headline feature.


----------



## nemophoto (Apr 14, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> Do mirrorless cameras need to be so ugly and big? Looking into its texture, it looks like a camera for a fishermen


Personally, I think it's much nicer looking than a comparable Sony (always hated their ergonomics). I also like the larger grip that's built-in rather than an add-on.


----------



## john1970 (Apr 14, 2021)

Given what Canon did with the RF 400 mm and RF 600 mm lenses I wonder if the R3 will be a stop gap until a R1 is announced in another 12 months? Not trying to be provocative, but it is a question that I ask myself.


----------



## razorzec (Apr 14, 2021)

No specs?

Canon is *******™


----------



## canonmike (Apr 14, 2021)

For those of us that owned both the A2e and EOS 3 film bodies back in the 80's and 90's, this immediately begs the question, "Will this mirrorless R3 digital version have optional calibrated eye controlled focus???" Have been surprised for yrs that this popular feature was done away with after the demise of the EOS 3. I guess we will find out shortly.


----------



## padam (Apr 14, 2021)

canonmike said:


> For those of us that owned EOS 3 film bodies back in the 80's, this immediately begs the question, "Will this mirrorless 3 digital version have optional calibrated eye controlled focus???" Have been surprised for yrs that this popular feature was done away with after the demise of the EOS 3. I guess we will find out shortly.


Most likely it will have the smart controller at the back and it may retain the joystick as well, just like the 1DX III.


----------



## jam05 (Apr 14, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Yeah I think a lot of people are missing that this is a leaked early development announcement rendering picture, I doubt Canon would change the grip material much unless they found a way to make it even more gripper or better for the user. I'm sure in person this camera will look just amazing.
> 
> I think bbasiaga is on the money here. Canon probably had to reevaluate how they would handle the 1Dx Mark III existing with the R3 at the same time.
> 
> ...


You have it completely backwards. Canon isn't manufacturing a flagship to keep up. Neither the A1 or A9 present any major challenge to the 1dx line. You can literally count them on one hand in any sporting venue, if you even see one A9 at all. I would not bet any money on anything being "Early development" Same story as last year, then boom. What was Canon's flagship before the 1Dx? There is nothing to ponder over. The DSLR 1d lines have been coverted to RF. Plain and simple. The Olympics will begin their showcase. Who cares about the nomenclature, 1dx owners know which is their replacement, same as the 5D owners.


----------



## jam05 (Apr 14, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Yeah I think a lot of people are missing that this is a leaked early development announcement rendering picture, I doubt Canon would change the grip material much unless they found a way to make it even more gripper or better for the user. I'm sure in person this camera will look just amazing.
> 
> I think bbasiaga is on the money here. Canon probably had to reevaluate how they would handle the 1Dx Mark III existing with the R3 at the same time.
> 
> ...


You have it completely backwards. Canon isnt manufacturing a flagship to keep up. Neither the A1 or A9 present any major challenge to the 1dx line. You can literally count them on one hand in any sporting venue, if you even se one A9 at all I would not bet any money on anything being "Early development"? Same story as last year, then boom. What was Canon's flagship before the 1Dx? You can expect there to be the Canon "wow factor" element.


----------



## jam05 (Apr 14, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Yeah I think a lot of people are missing that this is a leaked early development announcement rendering picture, I doubt Canon would change the grip material much unless they found a way to make it even more gripper or better for the user. I'm sure in person this camera will look just amazing.
> 
> I think bbasiaga is on the money here. Canon probably had to reevaluate how they would handle the 1Dx Mark III existing with the R3 at the same time.
> 
> ...


You have it completely backwards. Canon isnt manufacturing a flagship to keep up. Neither the A1 or A9 present any major challenge to the 1dx line. You can literally count them on one hand in any sporting venue, if you even spot one A9 at all. I would not bet any money on anything being "Early development"? Same story as last year, then boom. What was Canon's flagship before the 1Dx? You can expect there to be the Canon "wow factor" element.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 14, 2021)

slclick said:


> I'm enlightened by having decent reading comprehension. This wasn't a topic of replacement. It was a discussion, a segue really, of order. Does the 1D replace the 5D? Now you have achieved nirvana.



The 1D series had already reached 1D Mark IIN and 1Ds Mark II before the original 5D was introduced. Both series continued to roll out newer models going forward.

The EOS-3 did not fill a space between the EOS 5 and the EOS-1, it replaced the EOS 5. Once existing stocks of EOS 5 bodies were sold, there were no more EOS 5 bodies made and sold after the EOS-3 was introduced, only EOS-3 bodies.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 14, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> You can also tell that overall, the lens mount of the camera was moved slightly more towards the grip-side, giving you more room for your fingers when using a big fat lens. That's a huge plus over Sony ergonomics, which squish your fingers into big lenses.



I think you mean the lens mount was moved slightly _away from_ the grip side...


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 14, 2021)

navastronia said:


> I could see this happening, but it's curious that the R3 has a vertical grip where the previous high-rez body, the 5DS, did not. The R3 form implies sports/journalism use, which is the same as the R1.
> 
> Will sports/journalism users eventually have to choose between an R1 (high speed, lower rez) and an R3 (high speed, higher rez) that are actually much the same? I would be uncomfortable investing in an R3 if I anticipated that an R1 is coming, and uncomfortable buying an R1 if it's much the same as an R3 except lower resolution.
> 
> ...



The 45MP R5 chip scaled down to APS-C is 18 MP, not 28 MP. 

But why would Canon do that when they already have the 32MP APS-S sensor introduced less than two years ago in 2019 for the 90D and M6 Mark II?


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 14, 2021)

RobbieHat said:


> I am still hoping for the separation of the R1 line into two bodies similar to the old 1D and 1Ds alignment.
> 
> R1 would be sports/photojournalism workhorse and speed and focus monster.
> 
> ...



Perhaps, but in the current market, I wouldn't be surprised if the R3 is the 1D equivalent and the R1 is the 1Ds equivalent.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 14, 2021)

Michael Clark said:


> I think you mean the lens mount was moved slightly _away from_ the grip side...


Oops, yep, that's what I meant.


----------



## dominic_siu (Apr 14, 2021)

I really want to see how R3 beat the A1, let’s see


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Apr 14, 2021)

If that is the actual render of the camera then that's a big hell yes from me. Looks stunning with a carbon fibre like appearance. I would like to think the R3 will support 8K since the big body will handle heat a lot better, so I'm hoping for a new 45-50MP sensor being either stacked or global shutter and hopefully with QPAF for x-type AF points. I don't really care about shooting speeds beyond 20fps, just as long as the e-shutter shooting speed is fully customisable like on all 1D series, where you can set fps values for low, medium and high to your liking. R5 needs a fw update to allow slower e-shutter fps ASAP.

I assume it'll be an R5 on steroids, with faster processing, faster AF, dual CFExpress type A, hopefully USB-C charging, 8K 24/30p, 6K 30/60p, 4K 24/30/60/120p, FHD 24/30/60/120/240p. Would love to see a 7.3MP 120Hz (1920 x 1280) OLED EVF offering a 240Hz 5.7MP mode for extreme action.


----------



## john1970 (Apr 14, 2021)

Mr Majestyk said:


> If that is the actual render of the camera then that's a big hell yes from me. Looks stunning with a carbon fibre like appearance. I would like to think the R3 will support 8K since the big body will handle heat a lot better, so I'm hoping for a new 45-50MP sensor being either stacked or global shutter and hopefully with QPAF for x-type AF points. I don't really care about shooting speeds beyond 20fps, just as long as the e-shutter shooting speed is fully customisable like on all 1D series, where you can set fps values for low, medium and high to your liking. R5 needs a fw update to allow slower e-shutter fps ASAP.
> 
> I assume it'll be an R5 on steroids, with faster processing, faster AF, dual CFExpress type A, hopefully USB-C charging, 8K 24/30p, 6K 30/60p, 4K 24/30/60/120p, FHD 24/30/60/120/240p. Would love to see a 7.3MP 120Hz (1920 x 1280) OLED EVF offering a 240Hz 5.7MP mode for extreme action.


This a very reasonable prediction although I hope that Canon sticks to CFExpress type B cards because they are faster than type A. I currently have an R5, but I would definitely like to see all AF points be a X-type and a stacked sensor for faster readout speeds. If the R3 had these two specifications I would likely trade in my R5 for an R3 body. A R3 with these specifications would still leave room for a R1 model with a global shutter and an extremely fast electronic shutter (>=40 fps) for exceptionally high-speed photography. Personally, I am happy with 20 fps and I am not sure I see the applications for additional fps. Even at 20 fps sometimes I get frustrated looking through 60-80 frames that all look essentially the same. Interesting times...


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2021)

The 3 is back baby!


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2021)

mchris said:


> My guess is that Canon have been preparing the R1 as a mirrorless version of 1DXiii. But Sony's A1 ruined the party. So the R1 renamed R3 to discourage any comparison, and take some time to redesign R1. I bet R3 will have a 20MP sensor.


That’s definitely a real possibility.


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2021)

DBounce said:


> *Quick note:* the R3 battery does not appear to be compatible with the 1DXMK3. If both images are to scale, which would appear the case, given that the lens diameter seems to match, then the battery end cap is clearly longer on the R3.
> 
> View attachment 196923


So bigger battery? I hope so.


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2021)

slclick said:


> How is the timeline relevant? Yeah the 5 was from 92 and the 3 in 98. It sits in between, it just wasn't launched as such. The nitpicking here is world class.


That’s exactly right, I was selling camera gear at that time and the 3 was definitely in between the 5 and the 1 not a replacement for the 5. Also the product cycle for high end models back then was normally at least 10 years.
Side note I had the EOS 5 and I friggin loved that camera, when the 3 came out with its massive amounts of focus points, high frame rate with grip and unique (for canon) sharp edge design language I almost wet my pants but couldn’t afford to upgrade at the time but I did use it a lot and loved it. Also used the Nikon F5 a bit at that time which I also loved.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 14, 2021)

Aaron D said:


> I like it!
> 
> And yeah, I just bought an R5, so I'm hoping this is NOT the camera of my dreams--whatever that would be.


My purchase was today!


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Hopefully not.


Yep eye control focus was just a sales gimmick and not practical at all.


----------



## Skux (Apr 14, 2021)

This is the R1 but I think Canon was just embarrassed to call it that after Sony's A1 was released. There just isn't any reason to have both an R3 and R1 with this form factor.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 14, 2021)

Skux said:


> This is the R1 but I think Canon was just embarrassed to call it that after Sony's A1 was released. There just isn't any reason to have both an R3 and R1 with this form factor.


Well Canon had an A1 long before Sony thought of making cameras.


----------



## sanj (Apr 14, 2021)

MintChocs said:


> Is this a new tier. We have the RP, R, R5, R6 and presumably the R1 so what purpose/role does a R3 fit? Super high megapixel camera?


Doubt it.
I suspect that this is the high megapixel camera. Yes.


----------



## JohnC (Apr 14, 2021)

Hopefully this hasn’t already been shared. Apparently eye controlled af is back.


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 14, 2021)

JohnC said:


> Hopefully this hasn’t already been shared. Apparently eye controlled af is back.


funny just ran into this as well, looks like it answers a few things.

including a lot of details on the macro lens and the super zooms


----------



## lawny13 (Apr 14, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> its the high res instagram version... thats why it has the double grip.


Ah ok. With the pair of front fn buttons customized for immediate posting to Instagram or facebook as default settings


----------



## Aussie shooter (Apr 14, 2021)

Finally. The return of eye activated autofocus. Well done canon!!


----------



## .jan (Apr 14, 2021)

sanj said:


> Doubt it.
> I suspect that this is the high megapixel camera. Yes.


I don't think so. They wouldn't talk as much about the 30 fps then and hint at it being really high resolution in the announcement.


----------



## edoorn (Apr 14, 2021)

I doubt it too. Could very well be 45mpix as well, or around that. That would put it directly against the A1 and Z9 in terms of resolution. They say it meets the R5 and 1DX. 

A truly high mpix body will still be in the air. Much less speed, but much more catered towards landscape/studio/macro, etc.


----------



## Red Dog (Apr 14, 2021)

Finally a real mirrorless camera for action/sport photographers. Looking forward to seeing the remaining specs but it looks promising so far. This one looks like its aimed at official media folk so I won't be expecting a huge increase in megapixels. Anything in the region of 20-30 will do nicely.


----------



## tron (Apr 14, 2021)

If it is at least 45Mpixel it will make a nice backup to my 90D  hmmm OK I meant to my R5, OK, OK it will probably be the other way around ...


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 14, 2021)

So it now known to have DP, and not QP. (I was hoping for QP).
It has a BSI stacked sensor. That's great!!!
It has eye tracking - great! (assuming it works well)
No mention of MP. Fine - I'm OK with 45MP or higher.
It has an integrated grip. (many here will love that, but I'd strongly prefer not having one)
That means drastically more back body area. Will they have a larger back LCD with it? If so then great! If not, then what a waste (IMHO).
Will it have a fully articulating back? I fear the back LCD will be embedded and not enlarged. If so, I will have to pass on this one as I insist on having a fully articulating back.

Where will you attach an Arca-Swiss quick connect plate on the R3?
*Edit: Many use the standard A.S. plate on the bottom (over the bottom integrated hand grip) with an optional L bracket. *It's awkward & ugly (to me) to cover up the 2nd grip that's been added, but it works.

I'm very glad they're coming out with the R3, and hope they have a QP body in the near future.


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 14, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> [..]
> No mention of MP. Fine - I'm OK with 45MP or higher.
> [..]


I have a feeling it might be 30-ish MP, the R5 does 45MPx20fps, assuming the Digic is the bottleneck, 30fps would mean 30MP.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 14, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> I have a feeling it might be 30-ish MP, the R5 does 45MPx20fps, assuming the Digic is the bottleneck, 30fps would mean 30MP.


I thought it might be the memory card that’s the bottle neck? Also the R5 can do 8k at 30FPS with that Digic


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 14, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> I have a feeling it might be 30-ish MP, the R5 does 45MPx20fps, assuming the Digic is the bottleneck, 30fps would mean 30MP.


I doubt they'd go down to 30MP just to get a 30 FPS speed. That'd hurt sales more than help them.
Also, now we know it is a BSI stacked sensor, so that alone will drastically increase FPS independent of MP size.
If they go down in MP on purpose (eg professionals don't need it) then I would understand (but still feel it's a mistake).
I will be shocked to hear that it has less than 45MP.


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 14, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I thought it might be the memory card that’s the bottle neck? Also the R5 can do 8k at 30FPS with that Digic


With both a crop and only at 10-bit as I understand it.


----------



## RobbieHat (Apr 14, 2021)

Michael Clark said:


> Perhaps, but in the current market, I wouldn't be surprised if the R3 is the 1D equivalent and the R1 is the 1Ds equivalent.


Looks like from the development announcement at least the first part of your prediction is correct! I fear my hopes will not be fulfilled.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 14, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Where will you attach an Arca-Swiss quick connect plate on the R3?
> *Please - someone tell me how to quickly snap this onto a tripod or monopod?*
> If there truly is no quick way (other than a twist on standard thread) then I guess you just live with it.



The same way you attach an Arca-Swiss plate to any Canon 1-Series DSLR (or Nikon D_n_ body). Via the tripod hole on the bottom.

If you want an L-bracket, which also attaches to the tripod hole in the bottom, I'm sure the same folks who make them for the 1D X models will also make them for the R3.


----------



## Joules (Apr 14, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> With both a crop and only at 10-bit as I understand it.


You misunderstood then.

The R5 can shoot up to 8K 12 bit RAW, using the full width of the sensor. Of course it is a "crop" in the sense that not the full height of the 3:2 sensor is used in order to get the desired aspect ratio.

Nonetheless, 8192 x 4360 x 12 bit x 30 1/s = 12.86 Gb/s ~ 12.53 Gb/s = 8192 x 5464 x 14 bit x 20 1/s

Edit: stills throughput should be 10.74 Gb/s = 8192 x 5464 x 12 bit x 20 1/s. I forgot about the R5 dropping the bit depth in ES modes in order to reduce rolling shutter. Also worth noting is that the throughput perhaps isn't quite an apples to apples comparison, as we don't know if there are any additional reads going on for AF or metering purposes. 

So video throughput basically equals stills throughput in the R5. For the R3 to deliver higher FPS, either the resolution has to go down (45 MP, 20 FPS happens to be exactly the same throughput as 30 MP, 30 FPS) or the throughput has to go up. I don't think we can judge what will happen at this point, but I would think 30 MP, 30 FPS is a plausible expectation given how conservative resolution in Canon's sports body has been historically.


----------



## slclick (Apr 14, 2021)

There will always be a proper way to attach an L Bracket, no worries.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 14, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> That means drastically more back body area. Will they have a larger back LCD with it? If so then great! If not, then what a waste (IMHO).



I'm opposite on this one, I don't see reason for larger LCD, especially since it would increase power draw. What would be your reason for hoping larger LCD?


----------



## slclick (Apr 14, 2021)

tpatana said:


> I'm opposite on this one, I don't see reason for larger LCD, especially since it would increase power draw. What would be your reason for hoping larger LCD?


It's like that tv ad about 'going bigger' just because you have the space for a larger television.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 15, 2021)

tpatana said:


> I'm opposite on this one, I don't see reason for larger LCD, especially since it would increase power draw. What would be your reason for hoping larger LCD?


Obviously, to enjoy a larger and higher resolution back view for photos, and more room for better menus.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 15, 2021)

Michael Clark said:


> The same way you attach an Arca-Swiss plate to any Canon 1-Series DSLR (or Nikon D_n_ body). Via the tripod hole on the bottom.
> 
> If you want an L-bracket, which also attaches to the tripod hole in the bottom, I'm sure the same folks who make them for the 1D X models will also make them for the R3.
> 
> View attachment 196970


First, I want to thank you for taking the time to show the plate & L bracket on this type of body. My comments below are my opinion of that arrangement, but I still want you to know that I very much appreciate your feedback you gave!

OK, but what happens when you do a portrait shot and rotate the camera 90 degrees while keeping your hands in the same position to grip the newly rotated bottom grip? It's now got a huge and awkward plate bolted on it which you're gripping. If you instead rotate your hands to hold onto the original (normal right side) grip in portrait position, then you're using it like an ordinary camera and dumping the use of the 2nd grip. To me this is combination is truly silly, both visually and functionally. I can see people just not using any A.S. plate and saying they handhold it, or else they just screw in a normal (non quick release) monopod or tripod and leave it on for a while. But if people want what you've shown, then good for them, but it I'll pass on that configuration.

This is why I really wish they would have a version of this camera with an integrated bottom grip, and a 2nd version without it.

Now, if they had embedded 2 A.S. grooves into the right side grip and another set into the bottom grip, in such a recessed way as to feel "normal" in your hands then this would have been a brilliant design. You could use it by hand or by hooking up to an A.S. mono- or tripod without adding anything in both landscape & portrait mode without rotating your hands. Then I'd have been quite happy with that design. Also, they could have 2 A.S. grooves recessed into the bottom & left side of a body without the integrated bottom grip so you don't need an add-on plate with removable L bracket with it either (and now you don't have any L plate to interfere with the fully articulating screen).


----------



## dcm (Apr 15, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> First, I want to thank you for taking the time to show the plate & L bracket on this type of body. My comments below are my opinion of that arrangement, but I still want you to know that I very much appreciate your feedback you gave!
> 
> OK, but what happens when you do a portrait shot and rotate the camera 90 degrees while keeping your hands in the same position to grip the newly rotated bottom grip? It's now got a huge and awkward plate bolted on it which you're gripping. If you instead rotate your hands to hold onto the original (normal right side) grip in portrait position, then you're using it like an ordinary camera and dumping the use of the 2nd grip. To me this is combination is truly silly, both visually and functionally. I can see people just not using any A.S. plate and saying they handhold it, or else they just screw in a normal (non quick release) monopod or tripod and leave it on for a while. But if people want what you've shown, then good for them, but it I'll pass on that configuration.
> 
> ...



Been a long time since the integrated plate discussion has come up. Manufacturers (not just Canon) have avoided dealing with this issue since there is no standard. If you support one vendor's QR, you need to support them all. I don't expect that to change.

I generally don't leave a body plate mounted on my 1DXII as I mostly use it handheld or the lens mounted to a tri/mono-pod. This is true for my 6D and R6 as well. I only mount the body plate when I plan to use a tripod with a footless lens for portrait (85/135), landscape (11-24), or macro (100). If I have time to setup a tripod to get these shots, I have time to add the plate. It is quite easy with the integrated hex wrench on the RRS version I have. 

Some 1DX plates are better suited for the vertical handheld situation if you choose to leave the plate on. The RRS plate is nicely rounded to provide a reasonably comfortable grip in vertical mode with the plate mounted should you wish to temporarily remove it from the tripod. I don't find it awkward but YMMV. 






If I'm going to use the camera off -pod for any amount of time in vertical mode, I'll just remove the plate. And wonder why I brought the -pod in the first place.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 15, 2021)

dcm said:


> Been a long time since the integrated plate discussion has come up. Manufacturers (not just Canon) have avoided dealing with this issue since there is no standard. If you support one vendor's QR, you need to support them all. I don't expect that to change.
> 
> I generally don't leave a body plate mounted on my 1DXII as I mostly use it handheld or the lens mounted to a tri/mono-pod. This is true for my 6D and R6 as well. I only mount the body plate when I plan to use a tripod with a footless lens for portrait (85/135), landscape (11-24), or macro (100). If I have time to setup a tripod to get these shots, I have time to add the plate. It is quite easy with the integrated hex wrench on the RRS version I have.
> 
> ...


+1 to all of it, I have exactly the same setup and for those who don’t get it guess what? It isn’t welded to the camera! It is screwed with an Allen key that is always attached to it so changing a configuration is quick and easy.

I do generally leave the body plate on though, I’ll only take it off if I am going out without a tripod.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 15, 2021)

Joules said:


> You misunderstood then.
> 
> The R5 can shoot up to 8K 12 bit RAW, using the full width of the sensor. Of course it is a "crop" in the sense that not the full height of the 3:2 sensor is used in order to get the desired aspect ratio.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing the work but your calculations aren’t quite right. When doing 20FPS the R5 is in electronic shutter mode which is only 12bit.


----------



## Joules (Apr 15, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Thanks for doing the work but your calculations aren’t quite right. When doing 20FPS the R5 is in electronic shutter mode which is only 12bit.


Good catch, I did indeed forget about that.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Apr 18, 2021)

According to camerasize.com the R3 is quite small compared to the 1D X Mark III. That is a little downside for me. I hope the R1 will get larger.


----------



## slclick (Apr 18, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> According to camerasize.com the R3 is quite small compared to the 1D X Mark III. That is a little downside for me. I hope the R1 will get larger.


This would actually be a dream come true for many. A compromise with more benefits than detriments.


----------



## bernie_king (Apr 18, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> I have a feeling it might be 30-ish MP, the R5 does 45MPx20fps, assuming the Digic is the bottleneck, 30fps would mean 30MP.


Everyone is assuming that this camera will have the Digic X processor like the R5/1DX III. It's very possible this could have either dual-Digic X or maybe it's time for the Digic XI. Certainly Canon has newer processors in the pipeline and with the 1DX III releasing January 2020 that would mean the Digic X is probably at least 2 year old tech. My bet would be on dual Digic X for this one and a newer Digic XI for the R1.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Apr 18, 2021)

A camera that costs tousands of dollars should have at least as much processing power as an iPhone.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 18, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> According to camerasize.com the R3 is quite small compared to the 1D X Mark III. That is a little downside for me. I hope the R1 will get larger.


Good by me. There’s an extra pinky-width on the 1-series grip so a little smaller is just fine.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 19, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> According to camerasize.com the R3 is quite small compared to the 1D X Mark III. That is a little downside for me. I hope the R1 will get larger.


Thats quite interesting. I have a 1DXIII and it is quite large and heavy. It will be interesting if ithe R3 sheds some weight too. 
The battery looks a similar size which would be useful.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Apr 19, 2021)

bernie_king said:


> Everyone is assuming that this camera will have the Digic X processor like the R5/1DX III. It's very possible this could have either dual-Digic X or maybe it's time for the Digic XI. Certainly Canon has newer processors in the pipeline and with the 1DX III releasing January 2020 that would mean the Digic X is probably at least 2 year old tech. My bet would be on dual Digic X for this one and a newer Digic XI for the R1.


I thought when canon released the Digic X that they stated it was not going to be exactly the same for each model. The processer would be tweaked to suit the specific requirements for each body it was put in. So if that is the case, even if it has the same name, a 'Digic X' is not just a 'Digic X' so to speak. Am I correct or did I just make that up in a dream?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Good by me. There’s an extra pinky-width on the 1-series grip so a little smaller is just fine.


The 1D4 was a very nice size that I prefer to the 1DX2 but for me weight is more important. Neuro, where have you been or maybe it's been me not hanging around as much?

Jack


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 19, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> The 1D4 was a very nice size that I prefer to the 1DX2 but for me weight is more important. Neuro, where have you been or maybe it's been me not hanging around as much?
> 
> Jack


He’s the national brain trust. Government has been keeping him very busy. I was very happy to see his post. Hoping to see some posts from some others who’ve been missing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 20, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Neuro, where have you been or maybe it's been me not hanging around as much?
> 
> Jack


It’s me. Mainly just busy with work and life... but all remains well.


----------



## Joules (Apr 20, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> I thought when canon released the Digic X that they stated it was not going to be exactly the same for each model. The processer would be tweaked to suit the specific requirements for each body it was put in. So if that is the case, even if it has the same name, a 'Digic X' is not just a 'Digic X' so to speak. Am I correct or did I just make that up in a dream?


Your not making things up, I recall that as well from their white papers about the 1DX III.


----------



## slclick (Apr 20, 2021)

Joules said:


> Your not making things up, I recall that as well from their white papers about the 1DX III.


You are correct. It was stated the 'X' was to be a series unto itself.


----------



## RichardSM (May 3, 2021)

HikeBike said:


> I honestly don't know how Canon can develop so much equipment so damn quickly. These engineers must be working around the clock.


Nope, this stuff has been on the drawing board for a long time!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 3, 2021)

RichardSM said:


> Nope, this stuff has been on the drawing board for a long time!


I agree and now that it's unfolding it is obvious that Canon has had a plan all along and what we are seeing is pretty much according to their plan. They do not function oblivious to what's going on and they refrain from knee-jerk reactions knowing that it's the long haul that matters. Perhaps their plan is not perfect but it is well thought out.

Jack


----------



## JohnC (May 5, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> I agree and now that it's unfolding it is obvious that Canon has had a plan all along and what we are seeing is pretty much according to their plan. They do not function oblivious to what's going on and they refrain from knee-jerk reactions knowing that it's the long haul that matters. Perhaps their plan is not perfect but it is well thought out.
> 
> Jack


It’s canons version of a can of whoop a$$


----------

